

Numbers API - An API for interesting facts about numbers - divad12
http://numbersapi.com/

======
adharmad
<http://numbersapi.com/1729/math> "1729 is a plain old number."

Can't recognize Hardy-Ramanujan number?

Also the smallest perfect number: <http://numbersapi.com/6/math> "6 is the
smallest number of distinct isosceles right triangles that will tile an
isosceles right triangle."

~~~
divad12
Ha, good catch. <http://numbersapi.com/1729> (the trivia version) gives the
Ramanujan fact, while we have multiple math facts for 6 (refresh a few times
to get "smallest perfect number").

We're still working to build our database of facts. Feel free to send
suggestions to numbersapi at google mail, and we may add a feature for user-
submitted facts.

------
divad12
Hi, I'm the co-creator of this service. Blog post with more info:
<http://david-hu.com/2012/03/05/announcing-numbers-api.html>

We welcome any feedback and are willing to answer any questions. Thanks!

~~~
saraid216
Is there a way to suggest entries?

~~~
divad12
Not right now, but we're looking to possibly add this feature. For now, feel
free to send any suggestions to numbersapi at google mail.

------
michaelochurch
We will finally be able to answer humanity's most pressing question: what is
the smallest uninteresting positive integer?

~~~
yahelc
223.

EDIT: 219 is definitely smaller than 223.

~~~
burgerbrain
219

Edit: on the other hand, in the math category _"219 is the smallest number
that can be represented as a sum of four positive cubes in two different
ways."_

------
searke
You can get a lot of number facts using Wolfram|Alpha and its API

<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1729>

~~~
divad12
Wolfram Alpha is great for mathematical properties of numbers, while we have
trivia facts and are looking to gather more (eg. from world records, numbers
in nature, statistics, almanacs, news).

------
adrianp
6174 is Kaprekar's constant: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaprekar_constant>

------
petercooper
Similar - The On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences: <https://oeis.org/>

------
freditup
Don't forget a crossdomain.xml file!

------
gmaster1440
<http://numbersapi.com/#1337> :(

~~~
divad12
Oops, terrible oversight. Fixed now - <http://numbersapi.com/#1337> :)

Feel free to send entry suggestions to numbersapi at google mail. We may add a
feature for this soon.

------
jastanton
420, 666, and 777

------
gburt
Why?

